# air hockey table



## sawzall (Jun 4, 2007)

anyone out there have a decent plan for an air hockey table.. I have a student who wants to build one..

I know that we'll need to build a sealed box, and perforate the top for the "puck" to slide on..

what i don't know is how we go about calculating the volume of the box / size of the holes for the perforations..

Anyone have experience in this area?

thanks

Sawzall


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Bump.


----------

